# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Giúp em vụ macro Mach3 CNC với ạ.

## vanlam1102

Chào các bác,
Việc là thế này, em chế con máy tiện gỗ có cả chạy rãnh.
mà khổ cái tiện xong thì trục A mất tâm.
giờ tìm cách viết macro để tự động về home trục A.

nhờ bác nào biết về macro cho Mach3 giúp em với ạ.

số đt của em, 0901505005 ( Lâm )
em xin hậu tạ.
em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

> Chào các bác,
> Việc là thế này, em chế con máy tiện gỗ có cả chạy rãnh.
> mà khổ cái tiện xong thì trục A mất tâm.
> giờ tìm cách viết macro để tự động về home trục A.
> 
> nhờ bác nào biết về macro cho Mach3 giúp em với ạ.
> 
> số đt của em, 0901505005 ( Lâm )
> em xin hậu tạ.
> em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.


Chung chung thế này thì làm sao mà viết được bác?
Để làm được thì một là phải khảo sát thực tế máy bác, hai là bác phải mô tả thật chi tiết cái máy + nhu cầu.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

hi nhờ bác CKD giúp em với ạ.



Đây là macro đơn giản em viết cho cái máy của em có 2 dao.




> tool = GetSelectedTool()
>   SetCurrentTool( tool )
> 
> 
> if tool= 1 then     
> code"G52 x0 y0" 
> 
> ActivateSignal(OutPut1)
> DeactivateSignal(OutPut2)
> ...


cảm ơn bác nhiều lắm

đây là tài liệu em tìm được ở tài liệu trang 69


https://www.machsupport.com/wp-conte...o_Prog_Ref.pdf

----------


## vanlam1102

Sau 1 hồi mò mẫm thì thành công 90% rồi các bác ạ, theo lý thuyết thì đúng, 
chỉ là tối rồi chưa ra xưởng cho chạy trực tiếp được. mai quay video máy chạy cho các bác xem.

----------

CKD, huanpt

----------


## hminhtq

Cụ tài quá

----------


## dungvu.129

Đang thắc mắc bác muốn trục A về gốc để làm gì? Nếu muốn chạy xoắn thì sau khi đổi dao, chỉ việc gán cho giá trị A = 0 (reset) là xong. Sau đó chạy code của chạy xoắn.

----------

